# how many W8 owners?



## caboydman (Aug 7, 1999)

I don't see many W8s around. I was wondering how many of the W8 owners are experiencing coil pack failures.
thanks


----------



## Marco Pardi (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: how many W8 owners? (caboydman)*

I have a 2003 W8 Variant w/ Sports Package, and a bulid date of 08/02. I have just under 5,200 miles on it, and no problems of any kind.


----------

